# Gameport-USB Adapter für Microsoft Force Feedback Wheel ??



## falko2000 (9. November 2005)

*Gameport-USB Adapter für Microsoft Force Feedback Wheel ??*

Hallo, habe das oben genannte Lenkrad, aber leider nur ,altersbedingt, mit einem Gameport Anschluss. Habe an meinem Laptop aber nur USB. Kennt jemand einen Adapter der für das Lenkrad funktioniert? Einige Adapter sind nämlich anscheinend nur für einfach gestrickte gamepads oder so zu gebrauchen. Kennt sich da jemand aus was man da machen kann ?? 

Danke


----------



## Creed (2. März 2006)

*AW: Gameport-USB Adapter für Microsoft Force Feedback Wheel ??*

Hallo,
da ich mal wieder Rennspiele spielen will und hier noch ein MS SideWinder FF Wheel rumliegt will ich mir auch kein neues kaufen, nur leider hat das Lenkrad auch einen Gameport anschluss, habe also das selbe Problem.
Anschließen kann ich es zwar aber erkannt wird es von Windows nicht mehr, im Gegensatz zum MS FF Joystick, der wird noch erkannt   

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Creed (4. März 2006)

*AW: Gameport-USB Adapter für Microsoft Force Feedback Wheel ??*

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2006)

*AW: Gameport-USB Adapter für Microsoft Force Feedback Wheel ??*



			
				Creed am 04.03.2006 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat keiner eine Idee?



also wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du es jetzt per adapter angeschlossen?

das geht afaik nicht, jedenfalls war das schon problematisch, als die ersten usb-lenkräder rauskamen.
die sidewinders dagegen waren von vorneherein auch auf usb betrieb ausgelegt.


----------



## Creed (4. März 2006)

*AW: Gameport-USB Adapter für Microsoft Force Feedback Wheel ??*

Nein, Habe noch keinen Adapter, wollte eben wissen ob ich ein neues Lenkrad brauche oder es auch mit einem Adapter geht, schliesslich war das MS FF wheel ja recht gut und auch nicht grade billig, welche guten und günstigen Lenkräder könnt ihr denn empfehlen wenn man mal DTm Race Driver 3 oder GTR2 spielen will?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2006)

*AW: Gameport-USB Adapter für Microsoft Force Feedback Wheel ??*



			
				Creed am 04.03.2006 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, Habe noch keinen Adapter, wollte eben wissen ob ich ein neues Lenkrad brauche oder es auch mit einem Adapter geht, schliesslich war das MS FF wheel ja recht gut und auch nicht grade billig, welche guten und günstigen Lenkräder könnt ihr denn empfehlen wenn man mal DTm Race Driver 3 oder GTR2 spielen will?



pcgh 02/06 hat nen test. 
die top 4 sind 3mal thrustmaster (rally gt pro, ferrrari gt 2in1 ff und auf 4 ferrari gt 2in1 rumble force) und 1mal logitech (formula force ex, platz 3), wobei die thrustmasters sich vor allem durch die pedale vom rest absetzen konnten, sich untereinander aber eh kaum unterscheiden. (das gt pro hat nen zusätzlichen schaltknüppel, das rumble force muss ohne force feedback auskommen)

in wie weit das repräsentativ ist, weiß ich aber nicht - 50-100€ waren mir bislang einfach zuviel, für das bißchen rennerei, was ich spiele und platz und montagemöglichkeit sehen bei mir eh eher schlecht aus.


----------

